# [SOLVED] Morrowind goty isres.dll install error



## MisouAngel (Jul 7, 2009)

Discs are clean,.system can more then handle it, desktop runs it. So, before the question is asked, I checked and double checked these steps.

Each time I try to install morrowind onto my laptop, i get the error "an installation support file (pathname)\_IsRes.dll could not be installed. Cannot create a file when that file already exists". 
I'm at a loss, Google doesn't help no matter how I type the key search terms, i can't find a duplicate error from anyone else. 
Also, as i have no internet at home, im posting from my phone. My ability to download isn't limited, and i can transfer any downloads from my phone to my pc, but that's dependant on file size.

Any help is appriciated


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Morrowind goty isres.dll install error*

*Hello and welcome to tSF!*

It's a problem with Install Shield, perhaps try searching your system for _IsRes.dll and delete the file.


----------



## MisouAngel (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: Morrowind goty isres.dll install error*

That's what I thought, i did a search via the start search function and it.comes up blank. I followed the path name the error gives and that leads to appdata/temp. Cleared the folder, tried again. It installed but when it moved on to the tes construction set install the aame error popped up and bungled that install. 
So i attempted to uninstall and try again, no good, same error pops up on uninstall screen as well. 
Also the install wasn't a good one .keeps crashing right after the opening fmv, or before if i attempt to go straight to the main menu (you know, start new, load save, etc).


Edit; I tried different search words rather then _IsRes.dll, IsRes by itself brings up nsproxyautoconfig, add .dll and its nothing

It seems the install itself is creating the isres.dll file in temp, but it runs far too fast to delete it before the error pops up. I left the error notice up so that the files in temp remained, then looked in the folder listed in the pathname itself, no isres.dll file there. I'm confused, if it cant create because file already exists, where is the file? Gonna attempt to run a search with the error up and the files in temp


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Morrowind goty isres.dll install error*

Make a new folder on your desktop and copy all the contents of the CD/DVD into that folder. Now run the setup/installer as administrator (right click > Run As Administrator) and see if that works.


----------



## MisouAngel (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: Morrowind goty isres.dll install error*

I failed to mention that ive already tried that method Wolf, my bad. I read the sticky before I posted.

Found the IsRes file in a seperate folder in temp, I'm confused, its related to the install for sure but its a seperate folder then what's listed under the error


----------



## MisouAngel (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: Morrowind goty isres.dll install error*

Well, I managed to get it figured out, after screwing around with the compatability settings, I found that setting it to win 2000 allowed the install to run as it was supposed to, it won't install the construction set, but since I won't use that anyways, kinda moot. had to do the same to the expansions, they installed and the game runs under 2000, no issues.


----------



## tsujp (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: Morrowind goty isres.dll install error*

Hey MisouAngel and congratulations on solving your issue.

So others who are Googling or browsing the forums with a similar issue know of the working solution please mark this thread as solved via the thread options on your first post.

Thanks,

Fluidz


----------



## MisouAngel (Jul 7, 2009)

Will do. For anyone with the same issue, please read the stickies, then attempt my solution.

Edit: yall got to it before I did


----------

